# Aug 26 MECA 2X Show Baltimore MD



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Next up on the list is a 2X MECA Show with my friends at The Dark Side. We always have a good group for this one and its an easy location to get to. 

http://http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-26-12MD.jpg


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Bad link Howard. (http doubled up)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-26-12MD.jpg 

I'm not sure yet if I'll make it down for this one. Its the weekend of my birthday so Im not sure what my plans will be yet or what the fiance has going on, but I'll update once I know.

Thanks


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The Inner Harbor and/or DC makes a great weekend get away.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I was thinking about taking her down for the aquarium and dinner or something, so maybe that would work...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Sunday night bump


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

I should be in virginia for a couple of days. maybe i can make it to this show


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> I should be in virginia for a couple of days. maybe i can make it to this show


That would be awesome!! Would be great to see you and what you have done with the car.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bummer howard! chuck is gonna be in norfolk starting sunday for like two weeks. if this show was one week earlier he could have possibly made it up there lol!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Tell Chuck to slow down and stay an extra few days.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> That would be awesome!! Would be great to see you and what you have done with the car.


the car sounds really good. hope to see/hear what project you have going on also


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Back up


----------



## swcaraudio (Aug 14, 2012)

hey all... im having issues opening this link... what is the address, date and time of this event.. im very interested!!! thanks guys!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

swcaraudio said:


> hey all... im having issues opening this link... what is the address, date and time of this event.. im very interested!!! thanks guys!


Aug 26th at 10AM is when judging starts.
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-26-12MD.jpg

Try it now.


----------



## swcaraudio (Aug 14, 2012)

that worked.. thank you!


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

you already know I'll be there, but figured I'd check in on the forum


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Sunday Bump


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

how can we advertise these shows more?


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

req said:


> how can we advertise these shows more?


Facebook works great for spreading the word when it comes to events like this. Also helps to hit other forums too. Caco is a good start.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

There are 2 different FB event pages for the show, it is on CA.com, CACO, here, and maybe on SSA, I cant remember if I put it up there or not.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for this weekend!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just an FYI, we are going rain or shine tomorrow!! Hope to see a bunch of y'all out there...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out and braved the weather.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hope you guys had a great show


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

DAT said:


> Hope you guys had a great show


Small show . BAD weather that almost caused us to cancel but about 2 dozen guys came out to play. I think everyone was having fun until the tornado, flood and high wind warnings started to alert every cell phone at once. We were judged, finished and cleared out just before the parking lot flooded again.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Bummer Howard! I was going to ask for show pictures, but seeing as how it sounds like you were in a monsoon...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Bummer Howard! I was going to ask for show pictures, but seeing as how it sounds like you were in a monsoon...


It was so bad we actually ran the SPL portion of the show in the shop, I was afraid the SPL equipment and setup might get ruined if the rain came again.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the weather did break for long enough to do the show but i couldnt stay till the end.

with traffic like hell on 95 south (weather + tourists going to myrtle beach, outer banks etc) it turns a 5 hour drive from va beach to an 8 hour drive, so i ended up with a 6 hour drive going up over and down route 1 to 113 through delaware to 13 to get back to virginia. ugh. hate the chesapeake bay and washington DC 

i was unable to stay till the end - but with this show im point qualified for finals. just need my regional\state qualifier - and that will be pottsville, PA.


----------

